
An Introduction to the Koka Programming Language - adgasf
https://koka-lang.github.io/koka/doc/kokaspec.html
======
beeforpork
Super interesting, not only for semantics, but also for some syntax tweaks.
Like {} for lazy and () for eager. Nice!

